# Studying in Australia, New Zealand, Scotland . . . or someplace



## Elfarmari (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm currently in my first year of college in Ohio (USA), and am thinking about studying abroad next year or the year after. As I don't know many people from other countries personally, I figured I would stand a good chance of finding someone who could tell me something here . . . I've been able to find out quite a lot about universities online and through my profs, but I do not know much about the cities they are in, or the countries for that matter. As of right now, I'm considering University of St. Andrews, Scotland, Australian National University, and University of Canterbury, New Zealand. If by chance anyone lives near/ knows about any of these places, please let me know! I'm leaning towards New Zealand or Australia; I'm an astronomy major and spending a year in the southern hemisphere and seeing a whole different night sky is one of my goals in life. I don't even know exactly what I'm asking, just general things about the city and country, I guess. For Australia and New Zealand, what is the weather like? Lots of snow? I'd be there from February through November, so that's right through fall, winter, and spring. How easy is it to get around without a car (around the city and to visit other places)? Anything else you can think of would be great, too . . . Thanks!


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 6, 2005)

I can't vouch for the other universities you speak of, but I can tell you a bit about St. Andrews. I myself am studying at Aberdeen University just now (first year history), and before I applied I had to do some research (obviously).

St. Andrews is very 'English'. Let me explain - there is a different education structure in England than there is in Scotland, and St. Andrews is more accomodating for that than other Scottish universities. It's not too dissimilar to Oxford or Cambridge (except not as good) in its attitudes. Indeed, it's where Prince William studies. And I'll assume standard courses there will be 4 years as at other Scottish universities, although if you've been educated to a higher level in America you might be able to enter in 2nd year - most people that go straight from high school to uni here are 17 or 18. And entry levels are quite high, I think.

That's all a bit garbled because I just wrote it down as I thought of different points. But it'd be easy enough to learn more - just do a search for St Andrews on Google and I'm sure they'll be more than happy to send you a prospectus. For me the nicest place to study in Scotland would be Edinburgh (I was supposed to be going there - needed BBB last year, got ABCC, which, whilst better than BBB, wasn't accepted by Edinburgh because they're so strict! That's what I get for being lazy... But I'm more than happy in Aberdeen now, it's a nice place to live).

If I can be of any more help, let me know (anything to avoid work  )


----------



## smeagol444 (Mar 5, 2005)

I hate to be a preacher, but australia would be a really good place to study, because i live there. regarding weather, its mostly sunny, the winters are pleasantly cool..we get lovely thunderstorms in the afternoon on occasion. the air is clean and everybody casually enjoys living. it snows in some places, if you're into that kind of thing. everyone is really friendly and its very colourful and crazy, sooo i think you should come here. the end.  

ps we have very wise english professors.they come here from england.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 5, 2005)

smeagol444 said:


> I hate to be a preacher, but australia would be a really good place to study, because i live there.


It's also a really _bad_ place to live because I live here! 

My uncle is a professor at the ANU, so if you have any questions that you'd like to ask him, I'd be happy to convey them.

The ANU is in Canberra, which has possibly the worst climatic conditions in Australia. Can get sub-zero temperatures overnight there during winter, with daytime temperatures of about 10-15'C. There are no substantial snowfalls, but plenty of rain and sleet. However, it is only a short drive away from fairly decent snowfield. It can be quite wet during autumn (fall), but milder. Spring is a _lot_ warmer and drier, with temperatures moving into the high 20s and 30s.

Canberra has a well-planned public transport system with buses and taxis available almost whenever you need them. Bus tickets start at AU$2.40 (US$1.92). Hire cars are also fairly cheap, and you can use your USA drivers license.

Canberra is also the only Australian capital city that is not on the coast- so no beaches for you!  If you _do_ come to Australia, I'd strongly suggest staying here for the summer and doing some travelling. I'd hate for your only Australian experience to be spending 9 months in _Canberra_!!!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 5, 2005)

Ooh, Canberra, not a very attractive place, as I'm currently reading in Bill Bryson's _Down Under_. It's got 10,000 acres of parks (in comparison, Hyde Park in London is only 340 acres), which ordinarily would make it highly attractive to me, yet it doesn't seem to have much life coursing through its veins. Given the temperature information Aule provides, and the fact that Canberra is pretty much in the middle-of-nowhere, it doesn't seem like a very desirable place to live in.

Anyhow, I'd heartily recommend this book to anyone travelling to Australia, and those who enjoy travel literature (and Bryson excels at it). Because of _Down Under_, I've promptly fallen in love with Australia (not apparent in my comments on Canberra). 

P.S.: A bit of trivia: It is fortunate that Canberra was so named. Other suggestions were 'Shakespeare', 'Myola', 'Wheatwoolgold' , 'Emu', 'Eucalypta', 'Sydmeladperbrisho' (the first syllables of the state capitals) , 'Thirstyville', 'Kookaburra', and the ringingly inane 'Victoria Defendera Defender'. 

P.P.S.: Some more trivia. The following are all real places in Australia: Wee Waa, Poowong, Burrumbuttock, Suggan Buggan, Boomahnoomoonah, Waaia, Mullumbimby, Ewlyamartup, Jiggalong, and the supremely satisfying Tittybong.  

Plus, now I'm full of handy expressions like, 'Aule, if you behave badly, I'll have you sent to the Nullarbor!'


----------



## Aulë (Mar 5, 2005)

Ithrynluin said:


> Ooh, Canberra, not a very attractive place, as I'm currently reading in Bill Bryson's _Down Under_. It's got 10,000 acres of parks (in comparison, Hyde Park in London is only 340 acres), which ordinarily would make it highly attractive to me, yet it doesn't seem to have much life coursing through its veins. Given the temperature information Aule provides, and the fact that Canberra is pretty much in the middle-of-nowhere, it doesn't seem like a very desirable place to live in.
> 
> Anyhow, I'd heartily recommend this book to anyone travelling to Australia, and those who enjoy travel literature (and Bryson excels at it). Because of _Down Under_, I've promptly fallen in love with Australia (not apparent in my comments on Canberra).
> 
> ...


Did you enjoy mocking my country? 

We only got stuck with Canberra as a capital because Melbourne and Sydney couldn't agree on who should get that right. Sydney claimed that it had the largest population, but Melbourne claimed that it had the greater industry. So in the end they chose some lousy place right in between the two cities which now goes by the name of Canberra. It's got a few points of interest there, such as the National Museum, Parliment House and the War Memorial, but it's actually very dull. Most foreigners don't even know that it exists...

Most of the strange names are courtesy of the native Aboriginies (or Nyoongars, as they like to be called these days...), who seem to like making up the most odd sounding names imaginable.

Oh, and Itchy: I've already been across the Nullarbor twice (Nullabor = "treeless plain"). The name isn't too far off the truth, as there are barely any trees there for many hundreds of kilometres.

What does your book say about Perth?


----------



## smeagol444 (Mar 6, 2005)

HAHAHA .Australia is the most random place. love it.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 6, 2005)

Aulë said:


> What does your book say about Perth?



The author travelled on the Indian-Pacific railroad from Sydney to Perth, but strangely never seemed to get to your home town, but rather turned back to write about Sydney. I wonder what that's supposed to mean?  I'm sure he'll give Perth an extensive analysis, and I'll get back to you on that when he does.


----------



## scotsboyuk (Mar 6, 2005)

Wolfshead said:


> St. Andrews is very 'English'.


 
The word you are looking for is 'posh'. 



> For me the nicest place to study in Scotland would be Edinburgh (I was supposed to be going there - needed BBB last year, got ABCC, which, whilst better than BBB, wasn't accepted by Edinburgh because they're so strict!


 
Edinburgh is also rather 'English'. 

Having obtained my degree from The University of Glasgow I can heartily recommend it as a fine choice. The city of Glasgow itself is not as 'toursity' as Edinburgh and has arguably a greater range of cultural attractions, indeed the city was the recipient of the European City of Culture award not too long ago.

Although my degree is in history, I started my university career by studying astrophysics, so I can comment with a measure of auhtority on the Astronomy Department. I found my time there to be well spent, the standard of teach was extremely high, as it was in the Maths and Physics departments.


----------



## Elfarmari (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the info, guys! Right now I'm in the process of talking to my professors and figuring out which courses I could take which would transfer, so my decision is currently on hold. I have to make sure I can take courses which match the courses required for my major at my current university since (unfortunately) the primary reason for me to study abroad for a year is, in fact, the studying part.  I'm not sure if I'm hoping only one university will work, which would make my decision easier, or that all three will work, which would leave me where I started, completely indecisive. . . .


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Mar 6, 2005)

Aulë said:


> Most of the strange names are courtesy of the native Aboriginies (or Nyoongars, as they like to be called these days...), who seem to like making up the most odd sounding names imaginable.



Strictly speaking, Nyoongars are the indigenous peoples of the _south-west_ of Western Australia.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 7, 2005)

Arthur_Vandelay said:


> Strictly speaking, Nyoongars are the indigenous peoples of the _south-west_ of Western Australia.


Yes, but I honestly can't be bothered learning all their names...


----------

